# Good deal for Fruit Flies?



## joossa (Dec 8, 2006)

Jusy wondering... Do you guys think this is a good deal on Fruit Flies?

http://www.petco.com/Shop/Product.aspx?R=7...lyID=12675&amp;

Thanks


----------



## Sheldon Johnson (Dec 8, 2006)

Wrong section and no, i would say this is a bad deal since in the UK its about £6 for 3 cultures with shipping.


----------



## xenuwantsyou (Dec 8, 2006)

Not really. I get mine here:

http://www.buyfruitflies.com/


----------



## Rick (Dec 8, 2006)

You can get them much cheaper from other places. Most of the cultures I have seen at petco don't look too good. Get one culture and buy the supplies and you shouldnt have to buy the actual flies again.


----------

